# Visit Visa overstay



## Jamie91 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi,

I have a friend that overstayed for 1 year here in Dubai recently she got arrested for being drunk and had a altercation with the police. She got 2 months in jail and some fines but NO deportation. She came out of jail on Thursday and they told her come back for "Clearance" on Sunday, which i dont know the meaning. She wants to find job and pay the fine she has which is 36000 for overstay, but a friend that works in Immigration told her do not go back there or they will deport you. Does anyone know if its possible to stay in Dubai after something like this has happened? and can she get a job and pay her fine?

Thanks alot,

Jamie


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

no idea, but it might depend on what Country she is from, and the level of her qualifications..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Obviously this friend can't be of the 33/32 countries that get a visa on arrival. If so why would she overstay when she can get a new visa after doing a run? It is highly unlikely she will be able to get a legal job and pay it and an illegal one will just mean she is accumulating more fines.


----------



## Jamie91 (Mar 31, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Obviously this friend can't be of the 33/32 countries that get a visa on arrival. If so why would she overstay when she can get a new visa after doing a run? It is highly unlikely she will be able to get a legal job and pay it and an illegal one will just mean she is accumulating more fines.



She is Filipino and i think she is better off just staying until amnesty next year because she will never be able to pay it off and i heard you only get a 6month to 1year ban if you surrender during amnesty. I dont know why she didn't do a visa run....


----------



## Jamie91 (Mar 31, 2013)

Jamie91 said:


> She is Filipino and i think she is better off just staying until amnesty next year because she will never be able to pay it off and i heard you only get a 6month to 1year ban if you surrender during amnesty. I dont know why she didn't do a visa run....


Also whats the point of giving fines to tourist that overstay if they can't jobs and pay them off? They told her she needs to get visa and find a sponsor if she wants to stay in Dubai.


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

Jamie91 said:


> She is Filipino and i think she is better off just staying until amnesty next year because she will never be able to pay it off and i heard you only get a 6month to 1year ban if you surrender during amnesty. I dont know why she didn't do a visa run....



Amnesty doesnt happen every year mate...there must be a reason why she hasnt got a visa ..and didnt u say she was in prison for 6 months?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jamie91 said:


> She is Filipino and i think she is better off just staying until amnesty next year because she will never be able to pay it off and i heard you only get a 6month to 1year ban if you surrender during amnesty. I dont know why she didn't do a visa run....


The amnesty period got over in the first week of feb I think. There is no more amnesty. Prior to the amnesty in 2012, I think there was one 4 or 5 years ago. So don't pin your hopes on an amnesty


----------



## Jamie91 (Mar 31, 2013)

Mandingo said:


> Amnesty doesnt happen every year mate...there must be a reason why she hasnt got a visa ..and didnt u say she was in prison for 6 months?


Really?! and no 2 months


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Jamie91 said:


> Really?! and no 2 months


She just missed one. The article I read said the last one was only the 4th to happen.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Just to add I am not too sure about the 1 year / 6 month ban via amnesty, I heard it was a life ban ... could be wrong though ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I also heard life ban. Regardless isnt an option and probly wont happen again for years to come. Your friend will probly be sent to jail over overstay and then deported once they figure out she or her family has no money to pay the fines. At that point, they will 'deport' her as long as someone fronts the money for a plane ticket. If not, she will just sit in jail for a very long period of time is my understanding. 

Maybe one of her 'friends' that looks similar to her is going on a 'holiday' soon back home


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am amazed she has been released from prison. Someone I knew was illegal and also was arrested for being drunk. He ended up in prison for a couple of months and being deported.

Interestingly, he was told the ban was six months but I think it's life too. Unless he applies for a visit visa, he won't know.

OP, if your friend is happy to spend her time here and wait for the next amnesty, she is basically going to put herself in prison unofficially. She won't be living here legally nor will she be able to work legally. She is better to go home, sit out six months and apply for a visa, then she will know if she can come back here rather than trapping herself.


----------



## ara247 (Oct 22, 2012)

*visit visa overstayed*

hi guys
i hold a Portuguese passport...cane 2 Dubai last September bcz was offer a job through an email,on arrive was told 2 wait till d company started operating since it will take a few weeks,waited 3 months and nothing,then came another offer,was told d company would pay my fines and sort out my visa,but 2 months on still nothing,a 3rd person approached me in January saying he was opening a soccer academy and was impress with my cv and would pay all d fines and sort out my visa,3 months on he told me was closing down d academy since we could attract players...so it means I've overstayed 7 months on my visit visa...i would like to ask if any one been in d same situation or know someone...what can i do???i can't afford d fine 2 renew my visit visa...will d immigration allow me 2 leave without paying d fine and ban me 4 good from enter d country????all help needed...thanks...i never went 4 a visa run bcz all d 3 which offered ne d job knew abt my overstaying and told me would sort out d fines


----------



## tons (Apr 6, 2013)

*Hi everybody*

I want to know if possible to pay overstay monthly. 
Somebody can to give me answer 

Thank a lot


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

tons said:


> I want to know if possible to pay overstay monthly.
> Somebody can to give me answer
> 
> Thank a lot


Best to find out from the authorities 

www.dnrd.ae


----------



## rex.lewis (Dec 31, 2013)

I overstayed for 6 months, I used a pro company to sort it out. within one week they reduced the fine by three quarters and I spent 3 hors with them in DRND to get exit papers and did a visa run the same day. drop me an email if anyone wants there contact details.
Rex


----------



## UAELife89 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Husband Overstay*

Hi All

My husband is in a bit of a predicament and I was hoping someone may be able to advise. Firstly his company and their PRO are completely incompetent as well as seemingly flippant about this whole matter.

We entered the country on the 22nd September 2013, I had an entry permit he did not (both UK passports). I had my visa within 2 weeks .

We extended my husbands visit visa for another month up until roughly the 23rd November 2013. His company and PRO told him that his visa is in process. Today he has been told that the process did not start until the 26th December. 
He has received his pink slip but as the dates on this and his passport don't match it is invalid.

The company have just told him to do a visa run, but we are worried they won't let him back in due to the overstay, as well as having to pay a fine of around 4000AED. Does any one know his rights here, or what will happen if he does do the visa run??

Also he wants to leave the company ASAP due to this mess but is he tied in now until it is sorted?

Also rex please send me the PRO company as maybe they could help??

Thanks
Angry wife!


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

hi ,

regarding your husbands predicament , i advise you to just pay the fine and then do the visa run . i also went thru this when i was accepted for a job here in dubai ,the same company i am working right now , i was in al ain for three years and decided i did not want to renew my contract so i didnt , i was accepted by my current employer now and i did not took exit ,i overstayed but mt employer just paid the fine and i got my employment visa stamped ,back then year 2011 you can have visa stamped without exiting the country you only have to pay the stamping fee ,but now the laws have changed you have to exit the country so better for your husband to pay 4000 dirhams than having the cost run up which might be harder to pay then.just my advice .


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If his visa isn't valid, surely he isn't tied into the company? Best thing is to go to Immigration near Trade Center roundabout, explain what happened and they will sort it out. He may have to pay something but there's a ten day waiver on the thirty days so it may not be as bad as you think.


----------



## UAELife89 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for your advice, I spoke to the PRO at my company and as husband is still on the immigration system as a tourist they need to do a change of status.
If we get a grumpy immigration officer then they may make him do a quick visa run, but regardless he said as he is a British Passport holder they will let him back in.

We will have to pay the overstay fine regardless, which is still going up a 100 AED a day, but we are demanding that the company cover this as it is after all their fault (the only thing making him stay now is so we don't have to pay out of our own pocket)

Hopefully it will all get sorted but I will ensure anyone of my friends looking for a role out here only join a reputable company so visas are not a worry. Personally I think it is very irresponsible of companies to hire someone, have them uproot their life and then be incapable of providing this element of security.


----------

